# What river will you be on during the August 21, 2017 eclipse?



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Total Solar Eclipse Visible From United States In 2017 | Visualization

Above are maps showing best locations.

======

This is a Total Solar Eclipse. If you're in the right spot.
Last time where part of the US mainland got to observe totality was in 1979.

Since these only happen during a NEW moon there could also be excellent Milky Way star gazing at night.

You may wish to buy a pair of eclipse glasses.

=========

But to see this potentially the best one needs to pick the right.

Also, not sure how being in a canyon may affect this. Can someone figure out how to calculate degrees above horizon for any of this?

Thanks


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Here is a google map by NASA

NASA - Total Solar Eclipse of 2017 Aug 21

When I was in high school a total solar eclipse occurred at my location during one of my classes. I got up to go outside. The teach said, where are you going? I told her I was going outside to watch the solar eclipse (I had a sun filter). She told me to sit down. I proceeded to walk outside - no other kids for an extremely rare event. Don't miss it.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I guess there is finally a reason to go visit my sister in lexington. Drive the nephews an hour southwest for the best viewing in the country.

As far as rivers go, the snake out of jackson i guess.


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

I remember seeing this in 1979 - I was in preschool and living in Montana. To this day it's indelible in my memory. Do what you can to experience it. I fully intend to be with my kiddo to show her when this happens next year.

Maybe we'll get on the N. Platte near Glendo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

North Platte in Casper,WY


----------



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

Amazing, living in Salem I am already almost dead in the path of the total eclipse. Within just a couple miles of miles of the red line. The Santiam River runs almost directly along the ideal path, so that's were I will be!

Plus its a great river to take the kids on, I can't wait for next year now!


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Already had it on our calendar. Not a river, Painted Hills Unit of the John Day Fossil Beds National Monument.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

boundry creek, total eclipse!


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

UriahJones said:


> Amazing, living in Salem I am already almost dead in the path of the total eclipse. Within just a couple miles of miles of the red line. The Santiam River runs almost directly along the ideal path, so that's were I will be!
> 
> Plus its a great river to take the kids on, I can't wait for next year now!


Average Sunshine in Salem Oregon for August;
Sunny 14.
Partly Sunny 9.
Bummer 8.

Then again, Eastern Oregon is ripe for thunderstorms at 5:20 in the afternoon.
Those that can find parking at Painted Hills should enjoy. I bet August 21st will be its busiest day ever.

The John Day would be too low for normal running.
But there are short stretches near Service Creek where people play in whatever small raft with the kids catching as many bass as possible. While not perfectly under the totality path its only 10 seconds less at one minute 50 seconds.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

BilloutWest said:


> Then again, Eastern Oregon is ripe for thunderstorms at 5:20 in the afternoon.
> Those that can find parking at Painted Hills should enjoy. I bet August 21st will be its busiest day ever.


Sorry I was looking at UT.

It'll be closer to 10:20, in the morning of course, in Oregon.

This is a little better as with the sun higher in the sky less likely to have mountains obstructing as could be the case in some river canyons.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

BilloutWest said:


> Those that can find parking at Painted Hills should enjoy. I bet August 21st will be its busiest day ever.


You may be right about the Painted Hills. I am going in May and will do some reconnoitering.


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

Deschutes. Warm Springs to Maupin looks like it will be in the zone..


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Aerocam said:


> Deschutes. Warm Springs to Maupin looks like it will be in the zone..


You can still get a 2 minute view of the total eclipse even if you're 1/3rd of the way to Maupin from the bridge.
The eclipse, (partial phases included), is about 2 1/2 hours long from any given location.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

Aerocam said:


> Deschutes. Warm Springs to Maupin looks like it will be in the zone..


I was thinking the same thing...maybe we could finally do that trip together?


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> North Platte in Casper,WY


Yup, me to. I contacted BLM in Casper and they are already making plans for the crowds. According to them Casper will be charging $125 for camping. I plan to be on BLM land in a more remote area.


----------



## Chuckhaint (Jun 2, 2016)

Booked our cabin in Tetons national park. Also camping in Yellowstone for two nights then I head to Grand Canyon for a 16 day river trip the week after!


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Chuckhaint said:


> Booked our cabin in Tetons national park. Also camping in Yellowstone for two nights then I head to Grand Canyon for a 16 day river trip the week after!


Did you notice anyone upping their fees?

I suspect that NP Concessionaires would not be allowed to do this, but I don't know that.


----------



## Chuckhaint (Jun 2, 2016)

No they didn't raise fees at all but they were sold out within an hour or less. We had to book back in April I think. Signal Mountain Lodge.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, did anyone draw a permit for a river trip during the eclipse?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Maybe I will just have to plan on being on the Payette that weekend.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Looking forward to a trip to eastern Oregon for this. I traveled to the Portland, OR area in 1979 and it was solid overcast. ?


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I'll be on the Main salmon at that time.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Hoping to day float on the Snake River in Grand Teton NP -- unless they change things, no permit needed (annual sticker which I will have anyway); might be parking issues though -- I know the community and agencies are making plans, better look into it.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

*Willamette River*

Not my thing but I saw that Paddle Oregon will be on the Willamette River.


----------



## Crazy Beaver (Mar 31, 2012)

Green river- desolation for a relaxing float!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

I'm considering floating the upper Snake that day: put in at Pacific Creek and plan to be somewhere around Spread Creek during totality. That seems to be exactly on the track of the eclipse. 
I live here, so it would be easy enough. However, GTNP and the local Teton County hucksters have whipped up a frenzy about this, and several thousand people may have the same idea.
It is possible that you will be able to walk from raft to raft from Pacific Creek to Schwabacher's Landing that day.
We'll see. My property borders the National Forest. I can climb the pasture fence and walk 200 yds for an expansive view of the entire valley, with no crowds.
It will be a hoot if it rains that day. I predict mass suicide.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

We are getting more reports of crazy numbers for the eclipse in Central Oregon.

Big Summit Prairie, a 5500 acre mostly private piece in the middle of the Ochoco National Forest is looking at 30,000 humans where there are normally 10. 
Symbiosis is a large moveable enterprise that had an early discount of only $300 per person by that's up by a hundred to close to $400 now. I guess they do a lot. They had to drill a well for just this one. There are times where emergency vehicles may not be able to move around on that road system during a time where wild land fires can occur.

There are ranchers that are renting out nothing special chunks of land for those that wish to camp near Madras Oregon. Its motels were sold out a year ago. Madras ??

80,000 people coming into the total eclipse tract on this side of the Cascades is something to avoid.

I went from wanting to get out and do something to stocking up for Armageddon. OK, an exaggeration.

Think about population centers like Portland and Eugene, that can be cloudy and are not in a prime view area anyway, wanting to move into a scabflat near you.

Caution is advised in some locales.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

What I'm hearing now is that it will be better to be "up high" so you can see the shadow approaching and leaving -- I bet those "up highs" will be crowded though.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

tetoncounty said:


> I'm considering floating the upper Snake that day: put in at Pacific Creek and plan to be somewhere around Spread Creek during totality. That seems to be exactly on the track of the eclipse.
> I live here, so it would be easy enough. However, GTNP and the local Teton County hucksters have whipped up a frenzy about this, and several thousand people may have the same idea.
> It is possible that you will be able to walk from raft to raft from Pacific Creek to Schwabacher's Landing that day.
> We'll see. My property borders the National Forest. I can climb the pasture fence and walk 200 yds for an expansive view of the entire valley, with no crowds.
> It will be a hoot if it rains that day. I predict mass suicide.



I've thought about floating that same stretch, but I'm afraid getting up and down the valley might be a complete pain in the ass. Traffic sucks in august anyway, if we get half the extra people they're talking about, I'll probably just stay home and see what I can see from the Hoback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

BilloutWest said:


> 80,000 people coming into the total eclipse tract on this side of the Cascades is something to avoid.
> ...........


Let me correct myself.

From todays Bend Bulletin:



> "......... Crook County Sherrifs Office, said he expects there to be at least 400,000 people staying overnight in Central Oregon that weekend, *plus *however many other people come from ......... without formal reservations.
> It's not beyond the realm of possibility that we could see *six, seven hundred thousand people*."


Your locality may not be this bad.
All the best.



> "I don't think we have the capacity to handle messaging in 26 languages."


I feel bad for Lisa and co-workers.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Also in that article the John Day Fossil Beds personnel were concerned about how bad it would be for their three units.
Someone way back in this thread mentioned seeing the eclipse at the Painted Hills unit.
That might be the neatest place in Oregon to view it.
If you could get there, park and get out timely.


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*We traveled from Portland up the Columbia*



Roguelawyer said:


> Looking forward to a trip to eastern Oregon for this. I traveled to the Portland, OR area in 1979 and it was solid overcast. ?


Gorge to the Stonehenge replica at Maryhill and caught the entire 1979 event. It was memorable. I can remember vividly the spokes of light as totality set in, it made such an impression.


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

We were originally going to head up to Glendo and float the N Platte. Booked solid and expensive, as well as too many people. Figured out it's going over my dad's house in the middle of nowhere Nebraska. Would have liked to have been on a river, but too crazy. Nebraska it is!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

